# Krasser russischer Sidehop!



## Lenin (7. April 2006)

Im russischen Forum gabs ein paar Fotos von Alexej Platov (einige kennen
schon seine vids). Der hat nun einen neuen Sponsor gekriegt 
(echobike.ru) und hat mal sein neues Bike getestet. 

Dabei hat er beinah gleich einen krassen Sidehop gemacht.
Die Fotos gibts hier:
http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=25400
 
Das Hinterrad ist zwar abgerutscht, aber es sind immerhin so 145-150cm
Weiter unten sind noch Fotos von eine gap.
Den hat bisjetzt nur der TRA gemacht, als er mal in Moskau war.

Der Junge hats schon drauf!


----------



## Lizard.King (7. April 2006)

hä is der da hoch oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (7. April 2006)

korrekter Mann!


----------



## locdog (9. April 2006)

was ??? 145 mit einem stock LOL...wehre das nicht ein neuer weltrekord ? 
irgend wie traue ich den fotos nicht 

der gap ist eher ein rollingap, sieht man an der eher ruckenlage beim absprung.


----------



## ph1L (9. April 2006)

Seite 3...
Das ist ein Hook mit schrägem hochziehen meine Damen und Herren.


----------



## Lenin (9. April 2006)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Seite 3...
> Das ist ein Hook mit schrägem hochziehen meine Damen und Herren.



Schit? bin zu spaet! Wollte grad den Link dazu geben  
Ja, war kein Sidehop, wobei alle es erst geglaubt haben

Also, fuer die, die nicht wissen, wie eine"3" in der russischen Schrift aussieht,
gibts 'nen Extralink  
http://biketrials.ru/board/viewtopic.php?t=25400&start=42

ps ist trotzdem eine gut Hoehe


----------



## TheBASStian (26. April 2006)

Lenin schrieb:
			
		

> Schit? bin zu spaet! Wollte grad den Link dazu geben
> Ja, war kein Sidehop, wobei alle es erst geglaubt haben
> 
> Also, fuer die, die nicht wissen, wie eine"3" in der russischen Schrift aussieht,
> ...




Und ich hab mich schon gewundert, wieso BSXL als neues Avatar dieses Czar-Logo hat. Hat er im Russischen Forum geklaut!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (27. April 2006)

also wenn die das dürfen...  aber eigentlich ist die Krone ja Benitos... 
    THE ****ING BOSS OF TRIAL...
obwohl Hermance ja tierisch am Tron rüttelt..


----------



## TheBASStian (28. April 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn die das dürfen...  aber eigentlich ist die Krone ja Benitos...
> THE ****ING BOSS OF TRIAL...
> obwohl Hermance ja tierisch am Tron rüttelt..




Benito? Der fährt doch nur 20"... Wie soll er da Boss sein?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. April 2006)

lolz


----------



## Scr4t (28. April 2006)

immer diese neider die sich kein 20" leisten können...  

Aber ich mach euch mal ein unmaralisches angebot:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2006)

geeeeeil! 

  

Ok ich joine euch!  



























ich schleuse mich bei denen als spion ein..hehe...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

Du weist ja was mit Spionen gemacht wird:

Du 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wirst erstmal bis zur vergasung ange
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Danach gibts so viele 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bis du dich nurnoch im 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder mit dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fortbewegen kannst.
Wer da noch nciht artig ist kommt zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Und zu guter letzt gibts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


Also leg dich niemals mit der dunklen Seite der macht an.


----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2006)

Hmm....nach allem überlegen würde ich sagen ist mir das alles noch immer lieber als das was man als 20Zöller so mitmachen muss!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

*^^* Fälschung *^^*


Das Original!...


----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2006)

Was euch nun aber auch nicht in ein besseres Licht stellt!   

Im Gegenteil!
Das beweist das ihr SchWWule Ar$chfiicka seit!  

Und wir nur arme hilflose süße kaninchen!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

Der klügere gibt nach.

Das ist der Grund warum die Welt von Idioten regiert wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Der klügere gibt nach.
> 
> Das ist der Grund warum die Welt von Idioten regiert wird




 WAS DENN?? IHR SEIT SCHON AN DER MACHT?? 

DAMNED!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

Ja die 20"er sind an der macht. Beim trialen kommts nciht auf die Hirnmasse an, es ist sogar ein Vorteil. 
So sind wir leichter und schaffen es höher zu springen 

Als ich letztens bei Google nach abstraktem suchte fand ich etwas erschreckendes:


----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2006)

Da lässt man sich einmal zu Karneval so ablichten und schon
hängen einem alle 20Zöller am AR SCH!!!!   

echt schlimm....


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Da lässt man sich einmal zu Karneval so ablichten und schon
> hängen einem alle 20Zöller im AR SCH!!!!
> 
> echt schlimm....


Na?...wer findet den Fehler *gg*


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

Wehr dich nicht! Es ist zwecklos.
Geb dich der macht einfach hin, sonnst überollt sie dich.


----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Wehr dich nicht! Es ist zwecklos.
> Geb dich der macht einfach hin, sonnst schlägt sie dich nieder nimmt dich von hinten und lässt dich danach wehrlos auf dem Boden liegen! .


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

Das dachte meine Ex sich auch....


----------



## Scr4t (28. April 2006)

@ KAMIkazerider

OMFG !!  nice 1! 

bzw. trialsrider, no way man...

Die dunkle Seite ist stark in ihm(KAMIkazerider), viel noch lernen du musst.


----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> @ KAMIkazerider
> 
> OMFG !!  nice 1!
> 
> ...



Hey tut mir leid aber den battle da oben hat gerade mal die helle Seite der macht gewonnen!  

Martin


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hey tut mir leid aber den battle da oben hat gerade mal die helle Seite der macht gewonnen!
> 
> Martin




Mag ihn mal wer aufklären?
Die helle seite hat keine Macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (28. April 2006)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Mag ihn mal wer aufklären?
> Die helle seite hat keine Macht!



Wo wollt ihr denn in eueren Puky Rädern euere macht verstecken?  
lächerlich! 

Michse werden nicht leicht geschlagen geben sich....


----------



## Scr4t (29. April 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wollt ihr denn in eueren Puky Rädern euere macht verstecken?
> lächerlich!
> 
> Michse werden nicht leicht geschlagen geben sich....




Vergessen du musst was früher du gelernt.

Die macht stark ist in den 20" dunklen reifen. 
immer zwei es sind! Ein schmaler und ein breiter!


Und früher oder später kriegen wir dich doch noch den:

Furcht ist der Pfad zur dunklen Seite. Furcht führt zu Wut, Wut führt zu Hass, Hass führt zu unsäglichem Leid.


----------



## trialsrider (29. April 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Vergessen du musst was früher du gelernt.
> 
> Die macht stark ist in den 20" dunklen reifen.
> immer zwei es sind! Ein schmaler und ein breiter!
> ...



 ich mich doch nicht anhören wie Jooda....ooodaaa?


----------



## Sanitoeter (2. Mai 2006)

Wie gehts das @ seite 3????

Will das auch können!!!!


----------



## GrauerPanther (2. Mai 2006)

So hier is mal n echter Sidehop.
Und zwar locker auf 9 pals = 131 cm.

Gucks Du hier


----------



## isah (2. Mai 2006)

das extreme ist, das er sich nicht mal neben das bike setzt sondern noch drüber bleibt...


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2006)

hab auf der IFMA gesehen wie Vincent Hermance
nen sidehop auf 9 Paletten gemacht hat und aufm Hinterrad geblieben
ist...ich dachte echt ich spinne!


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (3. Mai 2006)

was ich nur immer wieder sagen kann... Euros sind nicht gleich Euros... stand heute neben 10 und dachte es wären 9...und umgekehrt..


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (3. Mai 2006)

dann wurden die teile schon in irgend ner weise vergewaltigt, denn wiki sagt da eindeutig was anderes ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrauerPanther (3. Mai 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:
			
		

> dann wurden die teile schon in irgend ner weise vergewaltigt, denn wiki sagt da eindeutig was anderes ;-)



Genaugenommen sagt die UIC-Normen 435-2/435-4, in der die sog. Europaletten genormt sind, dass diese 144 - 152 mm dick bzw hoch sein dürfen (siehe unten). Das macht bei 9 Paletten 129,6 bis 136,8 cm, was immerhin 7,2 cm Differenz ausmacht; also etwas eine halbe Palette. Weitere Differenzen dürften durch aufgelagerten Schmutz und nicht Formschlüssiges Stapeln entstehen. Wie man der Tabelle darüber hinaus entnehmen kann gelten die Maße und Toleranzen bei 22% Luftfeuchtigkeit und bei unbeschädigten und unbenutzten Paletten.




Euro-Paletten, nach UIC-Normen 435-2/435-4, sind darüber hinaus mit diesem Zeichen  gekennzeichnet (genaueres findet man unter Gütergemeinschaft Paletten e.V., deutscher "Zweig" der EPAL (auch bei Wikipedia zu finden). Alles andere sind keine Euro-Paletten und können beliebige Maße haben.

Mann bin ich'n Klug*******r


----------



## GrauerPanther (3. Mai 2006)

Ach, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte.

    

Am besten nachmessen. Dann weiß man genau wie hoch's is


----------

